# Bad shake when braking



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

My '99 SD Has a bad shake when I hit the brakes. The brake peddle does not pulsate but the truck shakes. I've spent a lot of time chasing this problem and a good amount of money but nothing seems to help. I put a dial indicator on the rotors and they were all within .003" Any ideas of what else I can check? Shocks, ball joints, wheel bearing, drag link, tie rod, all replaced within the past year, nothing seems to help.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

When you dialed them. Did you do ck both sides of the rotors? 
If it only happens when you apply the brakes then its gotta be the rotors.


----------



## osomany?s (Aug 29, 2012)

Cut the rotors


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

dieselss;1646886 said:


> When you dialed them. Did you do ck both sides of the rotors?
> If it only happens when you apply the brakes then its gotta be the rotors.


maybe it's coming from the rear


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

dieselboy01;1646866 said:


> My '99 SD Has a bad shake when I hit the brakes. The brake peddle does not pulsate but the truck shakes. I've spent a lot of time chasing this problem and a good amount of money but nothing seems to help. I put a dial indicator on the rotors and they were all within .003" Any ideas of what else I can check? Shocks, ball joints, wheel bearing, drag link, tie rod, all replaced within the past year, nothing seems to help.


Put new Rotors on will fix it


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Forgot one thing you might look at your lug nuts My dually was shaking bad I thought was rotors and it was lug nuts wasnt tight


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Antlerart06;1646935 said:


> Forgot one thing you might look at your lug nuts My dually was shaking bad I thought was rotors and it was lug nuts wasnttight


He said it only happens during braking I'll bet a 12. Pack and a Chicago pizza on it


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I only checked to outside of the rotor, I figured if they were warped it would show on either side. 

I have called around in the past and no shop around here cuts rotors anymore. They said it's not worth it just buy new ones.

Lug nuts are good,

I was going to check the rear rotors with my indicator this weekend. If any of the rotors are warped then I need to find out why they warped, I would hate to spend the money on new rotors only to warp them weeks later.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

dieselboy01;1647088 said:


> I only checked to outside of the rotor, I figured if they were warped it would show on either side.
> 
> I have called around in the past and no shop around here cuts rotors anymore. They said it's not worth it just buy new ones.
> 
> ...


Rotors warp easily if you stop fast a couple times in traffic, even empty, or brake hard with a heavy-ish load. Get 'em hot, they'll warp. Luckily the Ford's don't warp as easily as chebbies do... They can also warp if your lug nuts are over-torqued.

If the truck has been sitting (not being driven) for any length of time outside, the rotors may have rust on them too. One of my super duty's was parked for about 2 months outside during the summer and it shook from rust on the rotors. Ended up replacing the rotors on that truck...

Take them into an O'reilly, napa, carquest, or other decent parts store. Many of them turn rotors right at the store, or can refer you to a shop that will.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You have to dial indicate them on both sides! 
X2 rotors warp all the time. Just get new ones and call it cheap insurance


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I will look into all of this, thanks for all the info! Any rotors I should go with? Last time I went with Raybestos slotted from Rockauto.com.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I get drilled and slotted on my GMC a few years ago. If there not to much more I'd go that route


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Have u checked for a loose Nut behind steering wheel


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

dieselboy01;1647100 said:


> I will look into all of this, thanks for all the info! Any rotors I should go with? Last time I went with Raybestos slotted from Rockauto.com.


OEM My cousin ran them slotted rotors and he had more problems till he went back to OEM rotors and so far been 2 yrs slotted rotor he couldn't get a year out of them


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

rjigto4oje;1646941 said:


> He said it only happens during braking I'll bet a 12. Pack and a Chicago pizza on it


Mine was shaking only when brakes was applied it was loose lug nuts and I had to replace all 8 studs to


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Antlerart06;1647139 said:


> Mine was shaking only when brakes was applied it was loose lug nuts and I had to replace all 8 studs to


His post said he's had this for 2 years I've had the same problem with mine it was the rear


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

rjigto4oje;1647193 said:


> His post said he's had this for 2 years I've had the same problem with mine it was the rear


I guess Im blind I didn't see where he said 2 years for anything


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Antlerart06;1647217 said:


> I guess Im blind I didn't see where he said 2 years for anything


He said within the past year not two years still a long time


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Seen a loose caliper cause this problem also, ordered new rotors and pads for my fathers truck, started to take them apart and found the passenger side caliper stud cross threaded. Ran a tap through the mount to clean the crossed threads and checked it again after I was done. Vibe cleared up on the brake check/ ride after I was done. The brake job was done by one of these muffler brake shops local to him before I looked into the problem.

Just a thing to check out.

Matt


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Trying to figure out the timeline in this thread took a long time.....


Rotors.....Rotors.....Rotors


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

1olddogtwo;1647358 said:


> Trying to figure out the timeline in this thread took a long time.....
> 
> Rotors.....Rotors.....Rotors


Bent axel,


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I torqued the lug nuts to 140 ft lbs last time everything was apart. Is this still the correct torque spec or did Ford change it again?


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Discount tires web site say that 1999 to 05 torque is 165


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Just tighten them


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

dieselss;1647486 said:


> Just tighten them


torque specs are for a reason like saftey and what happens if there loose


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Tighten till the gun stops. That's at least 300 lbs


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

dieselss;1647507 said:


> Tighten till the gun stops. That's at least 300 lbs


A quarter turn before it breaks


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I usually have my three girlfriends stand on the lug wrench. I have them jump up and down in unison for the final 300 pounds


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

1olddogtwo;1647515 said:


> I usually have my three girlfriends stand on the lug wrench. I have them jump up and down in unison for the final 300 pounds


That would be a great video hopefully each girl is not 300 pounds


----------

